# Orlando Magic vs. Detroit Pistons Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I know many of us have given up on the Magic for this season as far as their playoff chances go. We'd still be mathematically alive if we lost this game, but everyone would realistically consider the Magic done for. Playing against Detroit is always hard, but especially now that they're playing really well and look like they're ready for another playoff run. The Magic are going to have to dig down deep for a win here, but even if they do it'll likely be too little to late. This one's on national television, for what it's worth the Magic are 0-2 on national TV so far this season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic hanging tight, despite Mark Jones, Mario Kasun and Stacey Augmon playing big minutes early. You have to like the Magic staying competitive through all of their injuries and while seeing their playoff chances slipping away.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Prince is killing the Magic. 17 points already and we're just halfway through the 2nd quarter.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic still hanging tough, down 6 at the half. They allowed the Pistons to score a very easy basket on their last possession after a made free throw by Jones had cut it to 4.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

as of right now i might want cato gone the most!!!!!!! his defense sucks now, he cant man up at all... takes bad shots... has to many techs, crappy attitude... how many years are left on his contract anyway???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

magicfan187 said:


> as of right now i might want cato gone the most!!!!!!! his defense sucks now, he cant man up at all... takes bad shots... has to many techs, crappy attitude... how many years are left on his contract anyway???


 His current deal expires after next season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Detroit's up 17 and running away with it now. Looks like the Magic will clinch a .500 or below record for the second straight season. :no:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

When the hell did Deshaun Stevenson learn how to shoot?

Seriously, every time I've ever watched him I've thought to myself "That may be the only shooting guard in the NBA that I KNOW I'm a better shooter than".


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> When the hell did Deshaun Stevenson learn how to shoot?
> 
> Seriously, every time I've ever watched him I've thought to myself "That may be the only shooting guard in the NBA that I KNOW I'm a better shooter than".



He is pretty streaky and can get hot. He actually makes me very nervous once he hits a couple shots, because there are plenty more soon to follow. He's got some talent, but he is just too damned inconsistent to be a starter.

Tough loss for Orlando, pretty much the nail in the coffin. We played pretty well, we just don't have enough guns right now. When you are depending on 5 rookies and an aged veteran (Augmon) to try and get you wins againt the defending champs, you are in trouble.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Defenitely out gunned tonight. But Stevenson was tryin his damndest to make a game of it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard gets 21-13 on 10-13 shooting. Freakin incredible, 10-13 from the floor and he can't get more plays ran for him or more touches in the post. All I can say is that with Francis hopefully gone and a better coach in next year, this will be very different. And by very different I mean handing over the franchise to our young studs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore

Stevenson goes for 25 including 4-6 from behind the arc. 23 points and 9 dimes for Francis, not a big 2nd half from him though. Jameer had an off night, only 10 points on 4-14 shooting and 2-7 3's.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Well if nothing else Stevenson has shown he's improved a lot since last season, but I still like him as a backup playing 15 mpg. As for Dwight, he continues to amaze me. I think Walton almost wet himself a few times talking about Dwight. The future is bright.

P.S. I think our forum slogan should be "With Dwight, the future is bright" or something like that. I know it's corny but I think it sums up the current state of our team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Well if nothing else Stevenson has shown he's improved a lot since last season, but I still like him as a backup playing 15 mpg. As for Dwight, he continues to amaze me. I think Walton almost wet himself a few times talking about Dwight. The future is bright.


Walton cracks me, last night he was no different. He said something to the effect of "Howard was the first pick in the draft, and if the Magic could do it over again he'd still be their guy" saying it like it was such a controversial opinion that nobody else would have. To me, it seems pretty clear cut right now. 



> P.S. I think our forum slogan should be "With Dwight, the future is bright" or something like that. I know it's corny but I think it sums up the current state of our team.


I like that, it's a lot better than our current slogan.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> P.S. I think our forum slogan should be "With Dwight, the future is bright" or something like that. I know it's corny but I think it sums up the current state of our team.


Yeah, i like it too, how would we get it changed?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Yeah, i like it too, how would we get it changed?


 If that's what the board wants, JNice or I could get an admin to change it. Any other ideas people have so we can have a vote, or do we just want to go with "With Dwight, the future is bright" ?


----------

